# Georgia / Florida (2022)



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Getting close to kickoff, boys and girls! I'm so ready to stomp some gator tail! Let's go, Dawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 29, 2022)

Brenton Cox gonna have to pay


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

I don't care about the Dawgs win, as long as they win and there are no injuries.  If Jalen Carter isn't needed, then let him rest.  I look for the Gators to give the Dawgs every last drop of effort, I just don't see a 20+ point spread, but it could be Dawgs by 40, who knows.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Let's get it on!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!

Beat those lousy stinkin gaturds.......


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Here we go!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Huge hole on the opening play.


----------



## hopper (Oct 29, 2022)

WHOOF!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

Gary Danielson ……..enough said!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

2 straight  penalties


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Playing like rookies


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

I think Bowers got held.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Poor decision by Stetson.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

That drive not a good series for Monken on Bennett.  Gotta take the short routes and get the 1st down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Dawgs looked stale on that opening series. Bennett needs to run it a time or two to shake off the nervousness. Now let’s play some Junkyard D!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

I had a feeling the big strong Richardson might get through some weak tackles.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Good stop, D!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Good D, Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

All right let's put some points on the board


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

AR15 was a cool nickname before he went pc.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

The Dawgs are loaded with young talented DB's.  Lassiter, Starks, Bullard, Everette, Singletary, Humpfrey, and Nyland Green.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

I want to see Bennett run some here.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Bowers with the great catch in traffic.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 29, 2022)

Stetson seems determined to throw into double coverage but it worked that time.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Bowers for Prez


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

McIntosh delivers the blow.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Big 0 is a mule!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Big Darnell almost got taken out by his own lineman.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Bell almost took it in.  Ball at the one.  TD!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Woooooooooo


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Dang bad lag on my posts!

7-0 Dawgs

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Much better  drive.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang bad lag on my posts!
> 
> 7-0 Dawgs
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


Mine froze up for a minute  too.


----------



## TomC (Oct 29, 2022)

Might be the best tight end tandem in the history of college football.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Who the heck was the Ga player with no name on his shirt?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Eat, Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Eatin em up. Go big Dawg


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Good stop, Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 29, 2022)

Flur-i-DUH side half empty and the other half is DAWGS


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

A healthy Jalen Carter and AD Mitchell make the Dawgs a different team. Carter might be the best DL in college football.  He got doubled and still almost got Richardson and then ran the play down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

I’ll say it again, run Bennett on this series. It’s there.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Time to pour it on. Let's go Offense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

I think it time for Rosemy-Jacksaint to get the ball.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I think it time for Rosemy-Jacksaint to get the ball.


 Next play, lol.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Wooooooo hooooooo!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Everybody was talking about Milton and McIntosh before the season, but Edwards in the best pure RB.  Big O inside the 5.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

TD Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Woooooooooooooooo


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Everybody was talking about Milton and McIntosh before the season, but Edwards in the best pure RB.  Big O inside the 5.



Yep. He’s the real deal.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Yeah, baby! Woooooo hoooooo!

14-0 Daaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Daaaaaaawgs!



You're just a hair quicker.  Are you listening to the game on the radio?


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Nice drive  Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Everybody was talking about Milton and McIntosh before the season, but Edwards in the best pure RB.  Big O inside the 5.


Not me! I said long ago Edwards was prolly better. Dude sees the field better.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2022)

Dawgs be rollin


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> You're just a hair quicker.  Are you listening to the game on the radio?


TV.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 29, 2022)

Gotta get the big 0 a couple of tds, he only has 1 under his belt


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

This has been a nice recovery from the first drive! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Everybody was talking about Milton and McIntosh before the season, but Edwards in the best pure RB.  Big O inside the 5.



Wasn't KyDawg from Colquitt?  I remember him telling us how good Edwards was.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Not me! I said long ago Edwards was prolly better. Dude sees the field better.


Waterbug backs (that's what I call them) are fine but I've always preferred backs that hit the hole or where the hole is supposed to be hard every time without hesitation.


----------



## hopper (Oct 29, 2022)

Creating that Buffer


----------



## poohbear (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Everybody was talking about Milton and McIntosh before the season, but Edwards in the best pure RB.  Big O inside the 5.


It needs to be Edwards Robinson 1 and 2


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Good stop D


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Ringo is hardly ever alert. He scares me back there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

End of the 1st

14-0 Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Need another  TD Dawgs


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Ringo is hardly ever alert. He scares me back there.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

I've always liked McIntosh but he ain't a #1 back! I have always liked Edwards' downhill running!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

Time to settle down and pound


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 29, 2022)

Political ads during football games ought to be illegal!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

Interception


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Dang


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

crap!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Crap.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 29, 2022)

Grounding!


----------



## hopper (Oct 29, 2022)

Crazy


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Intentional grounding


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Can we not get a holding call? Dang


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

I still can’t believe they didn’t review that interception. Good stop, D.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

I was starting supper and missed it, what happened with the interception?


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I was starting supper and missed it, what happened with the interception?


Rewind it man. It's crazy


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> I was starting supper and missed it, what happened with the interception?


Not 100% sure, but look like it was taken from Blaylock after he was down. I dunno. Hard to tell for certain.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Rewind it man. It's crazy


That was weird.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Big O has got to catch that one.  Bowers would have been gone.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Dawgs have dominated except for one fluke play.  Bowers TD!!!! what a crazy tip and score!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

OMG


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

OMG! 19!


----------



## hopper (Oct 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Daaaaaaawgs


Dang yall like 2 min ahead of me


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Bennett has got to be more careful.  He has been off and should have 3 interceptions.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 29, 2022)

That Bowers is something else!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

We can’t catch a break


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Wow! What a heck of a play! That was nuts! Wowzer!

21-0 Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Big O has got to catch that one.  Bowers would have been gone.


He was....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

That should be the top play of the year! That was too dang sweet!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 29, 2022)

bullgator said:


> We can’t catch a break


Yall got a break with the int.....


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> He was....


Yeah maann!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

I can’t believe how pitiful the Gators are. -5 yds rushing so far.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Play clock was at 0.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 29, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I can’t believe how pitiful the Gators are. -5 yds rushing so far.


They got em a 1st down
Little victories


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Good stop D


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

I would to see a long scoring, clock consuming drive by the Dawgs here.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

We need more points. Keep rolling  big Dawg


----------



## poohbear (Oct 29, 2022)

Keep it coming on them lousy stinking gators, This one is for Coach Dooly for sure


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2022)

I’m in a tree hunting keep me posted! Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> I’m in a tree hunting keep me posted! Go Dawgs


Good luck, brother! I want to see a big Buck pic later tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Ringo!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Goobers put 3 on the board 

21-3 Dawgs

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Goobers put 3 on the board
> 
> 21-3 Dawgs
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


The start of the great comeback!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Dang it, 84!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 29, 2022)

Mchonkey.... Struggling


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

He made it.  Ball went over the line.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> He made it.  Ball went over the line.


Looked like it


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Awesome!


----------



## hopper (Oct 29, 2022)

Pushed it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Dawgs getting stagnant again.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Call a timeout Kirby.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Stuff em D


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Call a timeout Kirby.


what the heck was he doing? I was screaming call a timeout.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Another TD before  half


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!

28-3 Good guys   

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Wooooooooo


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

There was no pass interference by either player


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Do they not have a play call to get Darnell a jump bll in the endzone?


----------



## hopper (Oct 29, 2022)

Big Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Woooooooooo hoooooooooo! Mash them goobers, Dawgs! Mash them goobers!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Woot!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Operation Goober Mash is going as planned. So far!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Gator fans already headed to the exits.


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs ! I like what I seen this first half


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Gator fans already headed to the exits.


It looked solid red in the stands already


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!! 

Looking good but need 22 more on the board!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

28-3 at the half

Dawgs dominating! Hate seeing all those dropped balls by our receivers, though. MCConkey struggling again. Bowers is a super hero. Defense looking strong. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2022)

This is what I like to see !


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

This young defense gonna be Junkyard Tough next year for sure.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> GO DAWGS!!!
> 
> Looking good but need 22 more on the board!


Yeah you got excited and made an avatar bet. Winnable but you gave away too much without getting  something  back on that bet. Good luck brother.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2022)

Good half time score seeing as how Coach Dooley passed on the 28th. GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

bullgator said:


> There was no pass interference by either player


Yep shut up Gary.  Let them play.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

I hope we score more than 28


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

That looked like a blow to the head and then slammed him down.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Targeting!!!  Kick him out!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Gators looking fired up


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

D up, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

That was crown of helmet to the head and neck area.   He was not defenseless but he doesn't have to be because he met both of the other criteria.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Richardson is a big strong dude.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Bad call


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Refs blew it late.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Refs blew it late.They gave Florida 30 yards by not calling targeting and then a late hit on a play where Alexander was supposed to stop 6'3" 330 lbs on a dime.  Missed tackles are hurting the Dawgs.,


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Terrible  tackling


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Horrible tackling, Napier got them fired up at halftime.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Dawgs need to wake up


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Dawgs need to wake up



They are still in the locker room.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

They missed another play clock violation.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Need a stop D


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Dang it


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Good grief! Goobers punched one in.

28-10 Dawgs

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

Sure helps when Richardson gets involved in the offense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

That stupid late hit on their QB kept the drive alive.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Florida is not going to lay down.  Dawgs better drive and score or this could get interesting.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

Now we need to get another stop on them sacdraggers.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That stupid late hit on their QB kept the drive alive.



If you watch the replay the official that was right behind Richardson in line with what Alexander was seeing did not signal at all that the play was stopped.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Crap


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

McIntosh with a terrible fumble.  Just drive forward and not dance around.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Kmac has a time holding the ball. Dang!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Unreal.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Yeah Dumas got tackled, great play Gary.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

The Dawgs team this year is the worst tackling team Smart has had.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

Defense for Georgia needs to wrap up


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Dang I run feed the dogs and crap!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Watch for an onside kick.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Goobers take advantage of the turnover and put 3 up

28-13 Dawgs

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

This is where I'd normally  start drinking.  Dang doctor has me on medication that doesn't  play well with alcohol


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Dang I run feed the dogs and crap!!!!


Stomach upset


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Don't be conservative!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Dawgs better hunker down!!!!!!

Wrap up and tackle!!!!!

Get mean!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Dawgs took their foot off the gas pedal and look what happened.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Stomach upset


Yes when I got back in the house......


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

That's 2 straight kickoffs where Jackson should have given a fair catch.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

McIntosh still not covering the ball with two hands.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Crap again


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Stetson sucks!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Get Bennett out.  He is just throwing it up and hoping.  He is toast this game.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2022)

I think Bennett is still hurt, he has been off more than he has been on! 

Carson Beck time!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

Bennet is not the quarterback needed to finish this year out.


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> This is where I'd normally  start drinking.  Dang doctor has me on medication that doesn't  play well with alcohol


I’ll have a drink for you !


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Let’s play some Junkyard D here, Dawgs! Please!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## TomC (Oct 29, 2022)

Rat poison and big heads at halftime taking a toll.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2022)

Momentum is a game changer and right now the Gators have it


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2022)

Dawgs better start dawgging


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Dawgs O looks terrible.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!!! Hunker down!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

This is disgusting.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Pitiful


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

Unbelievable


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Triple crap.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

28-20 Dawgs

Dawgs got to hunker down and go win this thing.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Unfreaking believable!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

Kirby needs to jerk a knot into this team starting with Stetson and then the defensive coordinator


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

I really hate Florida


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on Offense!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

If Bennett is not willing to run the ball and get first downs, then there is no benefit for having him in the game over Beck.  He has no where near the arm strength or height to see over the line, as Beck.  This a time to be coach Kirby and make a decision to win this game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

I was feeling pretty good 20 minutes ago. Let’s get it going, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

That's 3 straight times Jackson ran it out and lost yards.  Just fair catch it dummy.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Can't change what's happened.  Settle down and play. And please protect the ball


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on Dawgs… need to answer here…


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Yeah you got excited and made an avatar bet. Winnable but you gave away too much without getting  something  back on that bet. Good luck brother.


Thanks, it ain't over yet!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

That’s more like It.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Keep running it down their throats.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

TD Daaawgs! Edwards with a sweet run!

35-20 Dawgs

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Thanks, it ain't over yet!


Fingers crossed  for you.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Wooooooo


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

TD Dawgs!! Edwards and excellent blocking.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

Our DT #7 is a true freshman. Keep an eye on him when he’s in. He’s got a motor and will be a good one in the future.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

TD 30


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Thanks, it ain't over yet!


Only 15 points  away


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on Defense! Get a takeaway!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Wooooo


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Time to play D now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

*DEFENSE!*


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

The Dawgs have to get to the QB if they bring pressure.  Starks has been great all year but seems lost out there today.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Let's go Defense!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

If the Dawgs stop them this drive, I don't think Florida can stop the run. They are getting whipped by UGA's offensive line.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

All right let's get back to the dominant play of the 1st half


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on defense.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Good  stop  D.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

That would have been a horrendous PI call


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Let's go Offense


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Fat lady isn't singing yet but she is in the building


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

The Dawgs will get beat by Tennessee if they tackle like this.  Bennett almost with another Interception.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Stetson seems to be off


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Fat lady isn't singing yet but she is in the building


Guess I jinxed us


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

If Tennessee throws the long ball all day, the Dawgs will lose!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Why go away from the run?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Get Bennett out!  He couldn't hit the water if he fell out of a boat right now.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Bowers


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

If Stetson plays with his head somewhere besides on the field then Georgia loses next week


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

TD Bulldogs! Yes, sir!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Bowers is THE MAN!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

TD


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

I forgot I had the TV paused earlier.  I was like how do you guys know  the Dawgs got a TD.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Cussing Kirby just showed up on that TD! 

42-20 Dawgs but I still have an upset stomach

*GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Y’all are way too hard on Bennett.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

My problem is I’m sitting here with my old 54 caliber muzzleloader and nothing shows up but does.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2022)

trad bow said:


> My problem is I’m sitting here with my old 54 caliber muzzleloader and nothing shows up but does.


Rules.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

We’ve gotten more penalties this game than we have all year.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Y’all are way too hard on Bennett.


Only if he keeps playing with his head somewhere it shouldn’t be


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Y’all are way too hard on Bennett.


I still say he's been off today.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

trad bow said:


> My problem is I’m sitting here with my old 54 caliber muzzleloader and nothing shows up but does.


Does are good eating!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

trad bow said:


> My problem is I’m sitting here with my old 54 caliber muzzleloader and nothing shows up but does.



You’re doing better than me. I got zip today.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Y’all are way too hard on Bennett.



He is 25 years old and he is making freshman mistakes by throwing into coverage and having the wrong read, or changing the play into a pass when a run was the better option.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

I just believe cussing dropped a big one on the TD!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I still say he's been off today.



Thank the O line for that.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

elfiii said:


> You’re doing better than me. I got zip today.


Yall are both doing better than me I'm at home


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

If I were UGA's opponents for the rest of the year, I would call short passes in the flat and make the Dawgs tackle all day long.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Wake up Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Tackle guys Tackle!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm guessing Carter got hurt again?  I have not seen him in a while.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

It would have been better to knock it down, but at least the Dawgs got the ball back.  Good break for the ball to hit the ground.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Great stop D


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Yall are both doing better than me I'm at home


I shoot deer off the back porch if I’m want too


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Alright Offense score some more!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Need to gain yards


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Bowers has 5 catches for 154.  It's amazing to think he has at least one more year.  I don't think Beck can lose the game, so why not give him some snaps, if they are going to run it mostly,


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Need 8 more points.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Alright Offense score some more!!!!



It would be great to see Robinson break a long TD run.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Need 8 more points.


Half a hunnerd.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 29, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I shoot deer off the back porch if I’m want too


They get on your back porch ! Cool.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

The Gators are tired, giving them time between plays is letting them rest.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

Robinson gonna be a good un!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> They get on your back porch ! Cool.



No dragging that way.  Just pull the tractor up to it, lift it up and gut it into the bucket.  My dad's disabled and he shoots them out his back door, then uses the tractor.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Shut up Gary!!  I don't know about that baloney.  Does he ever question any call that helps UGA?


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I shoot deer off the back porch if I’m want too


I could but with a new school across the street  from me its frowned upon.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2022)

Crap, more penalties.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Please go for a TD and go for 2 Kirby.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

greendawg said:


> No dragging that way.  Just pull the tractor up to it, lift it up and gut it into the bucket.  My dad's disabled and he shoots them out his back door, then uses the tractor.



I'll add that he only shoots one deer a year on doe days or if a buck steps out.  He killed the biggest deer of his life, a nice 6 3 years back.  We were in a club In Twiggs county, but the last 4 years or so he could not even get into a stand.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2022)

We ain't gonna have a qb next year that has "played a lot of football ", since they won't play backups unlesss it is cupcakes.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

It looked like Darnell caught the ball and fumbled.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

That may be a catch and fumble. Close.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> We ain't gonna have a qb next year that has "played a lot of football ", since they won't play backups unlesss it is cupcakes.



Egg Zachary!!  Beck needs real time experience and he is a good quarterback to boot.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 29, 2022)

No way Washington drops that ball if Beck throws it


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Good grief! Dawgs had a lot of injuries today.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

That call of incomplete burned you man. @Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 29, 2022)

DAWGs are good with an excellent coach but this and MO shows their vulnerable.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2022)

Injuries are gonna kill us!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> They get on your back porch ! Cool.


Yes they do!
 I’m about tired of cleaning up after them


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2022)

Congratulations dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Finally sacked him


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

The lack of sacks is very troubling.  Even when they get there, they can't get their QB down.  Hendon Hooker is not huge like Richardson, but he is mobile. Will Rogers has a super quick release and is 6'2" 210 or so and Levis is not small either.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Finally sacked him


2 in a row.  They are on a roll.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Boom sacked again


----------



## greendawg (Oct 29, 2022)

Florida only has only about 250 yards of offense, but it felt like more.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 29, 2022)

42-20

That’s a buttwhoopin. If you don’t think so, ask the team that scored 20..


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 29, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Injuries are gonna kill us!!!!


To win a championship you have to have a good schedule and stay healthy. The folks that think next man up is true, but it's just not that easy. They are starters for a reason. Maybe everyone can heal up and get back to full strength. It sure does make for better football


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Go sober, not by choice, Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2022)

Well it’s over. On back home to take on the hillbillies


----------



## slow motion (Oct 29, 2022)

Good game Gators. Later folks. I'm out


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 29, 2022)

Well, we got the W. I got the loss and gonna take it like a man It was worth a try.....
@bullgator


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Final 42-20 Dawgs

@bullgator @kingfish @4HAND and the rest of you gators, best of luck the rest of the season, boys. Y’all played us tough today. You never quit, so that’s a good sign, at least. Keep ya heads up! Keep fighting!

Way to go, Dawgs! 8-0 and a few more to go.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Well, we got the W. I got the loss and gonna take it like a man It was worth a try.....
> @bullgator


Yep, and Vegas got the spread right.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 29, 2022)

Congrats Dawgs.  Just poured a tall one, going to listen to the post game local call in show.  Believe me, it's drunken Gator fan comedy gold.  Biggest test of the season next week against the Vols, looking forward to it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> DAWGs are good with an excellent coach but this and MO shows their vulnerable.


We struggled and still won by 22. I’ll take them kind of struggles any Saturday. You would too.   I agree though, we definitely got to play better against Tennessee. No doubt about it.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Well, we got the W. I got the loss and gonna take it like a man It was worth a try.....
> @bullgator


Looks good! You’ll learn to love it!


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Looks good! You’ll learn to love it!


It really doesn’t and no he want


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

antharper said:


> It really doesn’t and no he want


 Yeah, that thing is sho nuff uglier than a bammer cheerleader!


----------



## antharper (Oct 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, that thing is sho nuff uglier than a bammer cheerleader!


They got one that’s pretty Hawt


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## bullgator (Oct 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, that thing is sho nuff uglier than a bammer cheerleader!


Oh, it’s way better than a fat canine sac dragger.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 29, 2022)

bullgator said:


> Oh, it’s way better than a fat canine sac dragger.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 30, 2022)

Without a couple of dumb mistakes on our part, this would have been a huge blowout.  Florida was clearly way out matched.  As Kirby said ... the only win the Gators had last night was the race to the parking lot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2022)

One of the greatest catches I've ever seen. Just look how sweet this is. Any of you goobers remember this from yesterday?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 30, 2022)

Highlights from yesterday.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 30, 2022)

Was calling for our second qb today to get some action after watching one poorly angled / touched pass after another. All day long. He coulda had 3 pics easily. Unless he can run it like the winged god Mercury starting to feel like he is a liability.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Without a couple of dumb mistakes on our part, this would have been a huge blowout.  Florida was clearly way out matched.  As Kirby said ... the only win the Gators had last night was the race to the parking lot.



I listened to the game in the tree and followed it in the game thread here. Then I watched the replay last night. There's a huge gap between the two. The Dawgs made 3 big mistakes - Mc's fumble, Stetson's INT and the blown coverage by Starks.

There were a couple of dropped passes that were the receiver's fault that played big in robbing momentum. Like Knute Rockne said - "If you can touch it you should catch it." When the ball hits you in the middle of your chest between the 8 and the 4 (here's looking at you Ladd McConkey) you have no excuse for not catching it.

Other than that is was a solid performance on both sides of the ball. The Mailman is a gamer and he believes he can thread the needle in tight coverage because he's done it. He had a career high as far as passing stats in the first half. Sometimes you Bennett haters go a little too far in your criticism of him. The boy wins football games, period.

The Vols aren't going to have a perfect game next Saturday and they are going to be on our turf. My money is on the Dawgs.


----------

